# Anyone who tried NLP, Eye Movement Therapy or other unconvential stuff?



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

There are a lot of "therapists" out there who offer all kinds of weird
and questionable therapies against depression,anxieties,burn out and all that like for example: NLP, eye movement therapy, and also occult looking stuff which envolves energy and aura stuff. To me this sounds like nonsense. But I still wonder did anyone try some of these things?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

thundercats said:


> There are a lot of "therapists" out there who offer all kinds of weird
> and questionable therapies against depression,anxieties,burn out and all that like for example: NLP, eye movement therapy, and also occult looking stuff which envolves energy and aura stuff. To me this sounds like nonsense. But I still wonder did anyone try some of these things?


ive tried nlp. its the real deal. it's far from NONSENSE


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

If they work, most of the time it's due to the placebo effect.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

NLP is great.. I mean whatever works for you. Its just that I've came across so many people with a negative attitude towards NLP, and its plain to see for me that is probably the only thing stopping it benefiting them in atleast some small way... Myself I didn't read much into NLP but discovered EFT through that, and I find EFT very effective.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I've tried crying which actually worked. I hadn't cried for perhaps over ten years but one day the tears just came out. I was bawling for 15 minutes and it temporarily cured my social anxiety.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Well im just going to give my personal opinion. If this stuff worked for anyone then thats great but here's my experience:
first of all, what the heck is nlp? its just a name for a set of completely different techniques. so lets go threw a few individually:

Anchoring-basically you snap yourself with a rubber band, think of a comforting thought, and then repeat that a billion times. Then you go up to a hot chick and snap yourself with the rubber and bam, anxiety should be gone....well it didnt work, I call bs, total crap! anxiety was there just as strong as ever!

visualizations-this is the idea that the mind cant tell the difference between imagined and real situations. so you imagine talking to a hot chick and you should feel sa, then you slowly get comfortable in your imagination with the situation. Then you should be able to go do it for real and your mind cant tell the difference and no sa. bs! there was no sa when i imagine stuff, there is when its real. obviously my mind CAN tell the difference between real and imagined! crap! all crap!

Swish- this is when you think of a negative thought and say "swish!" and think of a positive one. works fine when your in your room alone, good luck getting it to work in the field. Anxiety was too strong to just get swished out!

Reframing- ok, I actually like this one. basically you think of how stupid you looked in a situation then reframe it to "yeah, I faced my fear, I was tuff! roar! me manly man!" You no longer value what happened, you valued that you were strong. Basically the same sort of thing as cbt, positive beliefs, etc. If you do this regularly WHILE ACTUALLY GOING OUT AND FACING YOUR FEAR your sa will slowly weaken. if you lie in your bed all day and do this then you wont achieve s**t.


Parts integration- this is the idea that our mind is made of different parts in conflict with each other and we have to isolate the part thats the problem and try and negotiate with it to find a resolution. sigh.. you cannot reason with sa, you cannot negotiate with it! you have to kill it slowly doing what I described above in "reframing"


as for all this eye movement , EFT stuff. gimme a break! yeah, push the magic button on your head and the anxiety goes away? sure.....

the positive/negative energy stuff might work. I prefer to call it beliefs and emotions, but you can call it energy if ya like. what ever works for ya. just reframe negative s**t you think of a situation to positive stuff like "it made you stronger." but you also need exposure or nothing works, plain and simple. 



just my opinion..sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I went to a lot of NLP group sessions when I lived in Florida. In that case it was more of a hypnosis/meditation type of thing, with the practitioner guiding us through different visualizations. It was very relaxing and she had a wonderfully calming voice. I enjoyed them.

I also found Reiki to be very relaxing. If you are isolated from people and starved for a caring human touch, I think this can be helpful and not as 'invasive' as massage is. 

Lots of therapies are good for lots of things, but the only thing that really helped my SA was medication.


----------

